# What is the best goat wormer



## Michelle59 (Oct 22, 2014)

I been using safe guard but want to see if there is any better wormer out there I'm almost out and need to buy some more and what to see what is the best one to buy


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 22, 2014)

What works for you is the best one to use.  Different ones work in different areas.  Get a fecal the day you worm.  Then get a second two weeks later.  The count should drop by 90% or more.  If not, find something different.  Use it until it no longer works, don't switch around.  Sometimes if you have 2 that work so-so (say a 60% reduction), combined they will work better than either alone. 

I do not know of too many places Safeguard works anymore.


----------



## Michelle59 (Oct 22, 2014)

That's a reason y I wanna switch  I heard safeguard don't work here anymore


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 22, 2014)

Do you have a vet who will do a fecal for you?


----------



## Michelle59 (Oct 22, 2014)

They don't have a vet around here that will see goats the closet vet for goats is 2 hrs away


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 23, 2014)

I agree with Jodie. Have a fecal run if you can.
We hear a lot how safeguard doesn't work yet it works for us and the majority of people we know. 
Region and individual goats respond differently.

I honestly think it has more to do with not using the product properly.

Proper weight - NOT TAPE weight, is important.
Dosage- 3 vets (2 we use 1 our friend does) say 9-10 cc per 100lbs for 3 consecutive days. 1 of the vets says 5 consecutive days.

Our next choice is ivermec.
We generally use the safeguard them follow with ivermec for goats coming onto our farm as new animals- we keep them in quarantine til we get 0 EPG count.


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 23, 2014)

Have you been having worm issues?


----------



## Michelle59 (Oct 23, 2014)

No we haven't but want to use a different worming since hearing safeguard don't work here I don't want them having worms I called the closet vet that's 2 hrs away n she said use ivermax


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 30, 2014)

The reason Safeguard doesn't work is because so many were giving it without testing or on rotation, regardless of whether the animals needed or not, and in incorrect dosages.  Now the parasites are resistant.  Worse yet, now it is happening with Ivermectin because of the same practice.

Where are you located?  Have you called vets closer to you, even small animal vets, to see if they would do one for you?  The place I take my cats and dogs will do them, though they laughed a bit when I asked.  I have a large animal vet but he isn't always available or convenient.


----------

